# TBS in the air! Fatties on! Now with Pork Shoulders!



## bobank03 (Jun 13, 2014)

That's right folks. It has rained almost all day long. My golf foursome was cancelled when the golf course closed. So I made a couple fatties and fired up the ECB. The rain has let up enough for me to even grab my chair and an iced tea and I'm relaxing to the thin blue smoke. The ECB is cruising along at 225 and the fattties are coming along nicely. 

More to follow including q-view!


----------



## ron eb (Jun 13, 2014)

You always need a plan B.

Picked me up a second 5 lb shoulder so the first one

will have a friend on the smoker tomorrow morning.

The sell by date on it was today but it should be OK.

Have a little buyers regret. Lets see some q views


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 13, 2014)

2014-06-13 12.54.09.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






I decided to throw together a couple fatties and here are the ingredients laid out ready to go 













2014-06-13 13.37.25.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






The one on the left is Hamburger (80/20) and some leftover pulled pork, mexican style cheese and same jalapenos for a little extra kick.

One the right we have Hot JD sausage with pulled pork mac n cheese for filling. I sprinkled on a little extra cheese as well.  













2014-06-13 14.08.13.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






A little fire in the chimney. Only using a little less than half a chimney to start things off.













2014-06-13 14.08.23.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






The ECB waits patiently for some fire!













2014-06-13 14.31.25.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






Heat up to speed and it's fatties on! Probed and grate temps courtesy of the Maverick ET-732! 













2014-06-13 14.44.30.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






TBS in the air. You have to look closely, but that's why it's called Thin Blue Smoke! 













2014-06-13 14.45.39.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






15 minutes in and temps coming back nicely.

Fatties on now for about an hour and ten minutes and we are at 108 IT and 255 at the grate.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ron Eb said:


> You always need a plan B.
> 
> Picked me up a second 5 lb shoulder so the first one
> 
> ...


Ron Eb;

Ya always gotta have a plan B 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Two 5 pounders sounds like a great plan to me. What time tomorrow do they meet the heat? 

I was going to add four big fat chicken thighs to keep the fatties company, but I forgot to take them out of the freezer. Now I have to go buy something else to go on with them. Maybe more chicken, I haven't decide. 

I think I will just pop into the butcher shop and see what they might have laying around, lol.


----------



## ron eb (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm thinking between 8 and 9 am.

I'm going to rub then down tonight and

wrap em.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 13, 2014)

excellent. I hope you will have time to do a post on those babies?


----------



## ron eb (Jun 13, 2014)

How do you set up your pan for TBS.

That is what I am shooting for.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ron Eb said:


> How do you set up your pan for TBS.
> 
> That is what I am shooting for.


basically I light up a half chimney (more or less) of lump charcoal. Then I just add lump around the side of my pan like a crescent moon and then when the chimney is ready, you just dump the chimney on one end. I was 230-250 for 4 hours no problem. I just add a chunk of wood (for smoke) spaced about an inch apart to keep the smoke going. I also foil my pan dry and foil a cobble stone up in the middle of it. If you are doing a longer burn, you can add more charcoal about every three hours to the area that has already burned and it should just keep going around the pan. You have to have good coverage and not leave any gaps or you will lose heat. I have the maverick ET732 and when I'm doing a long cook, I set the low end to 230 so that when the temps fall off i can just add more.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 13, 2014)

Some more qview from my  fatties













2014-06-13 15.55.38.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






First my body guards that protect my smoker at all times! Bumpy on the left is a blind lab and is 10 years old.

Sandy, on the right is about 3 years old and is Bumpy's best buddy. 













IMG_20140613_182211_537.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






2 fatties off the smoker and then into the oven for browning of the bacon. 













2014-06-13 17.43.50.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






Hot JD Sausage and PP Mac n Cheese on the top and Hamburger with pulled pork, cheese and jalapenos on the bottom. 













2014-06-13 17.44.02.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






Closeup of the Hot JD Sausage and PP Mac n Cheese













2014-06-13 17.43.55.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






Closeup of the Hamburger with pulled pork, cheese and jalapenos













2014-06-13 17.58.50.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 13, 2014






And this is all that's left! Lol absolutely delicious and lots of leftovers to take to work!


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ron Eb said:


> How do you set up your pan for TBS.
> 
> That is what I am shooting for.


forgot to include that my go to is Cherry Wood Chunks... Chips burn too fast. What do you use?


----------



## ron eb (Jun 13, 2014)

I bet Bumpy and Sandy like fatties. No wonder the protect that smoker and its contents.

Yeah that's my minion method also ,I get about the same results.

I think you tipped me to that when I was doing my mods. I'm gonna have to get down with some fatties.


----------



## ron eb (Jun 13, 2014)

I use apple chunks. I stopped using chips.


----------



## ron eb (Jun 13, 2014)

Look it's twin 5 pound pork shoulders. 
Ain't they cute.


----------



## ron eb (Jun 13, 2014)

image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Jun 13, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 14, 2014)

nice hunks of pork! I was even going to say that when you are cooking shoulder/butt you can go with higher temps and it won't hurt anything at all. (240-290) 

Looking forward to your post this morning.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 14, 2014)

and the fatties are more prep than anything else. Basically pork, wrapped around pork, wrapped around pork... 

I was going to use the ingredients to make some homemade Geotta which is a Cincinnati/ German thing that I picked up as a kid. We used to have Geotta all the time for breakfast. Geotta is basically pin oats, pork sausage, ground beef and onions mixed up and slow cooked for 4-5 hours. Making fatties was way more fun! I will make the Geott next weekend.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 14, 2014)

Fatties - Day Two. Just made breakfast! 













2014-06-14 08.19.51.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 14, 2014






JD Hot Sausage and PP Mac N Cheese filling with eggs over medium and a hot cup of coffee













2014-06-14 08.19.58.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jun 14, 2014






A closeup! Enjoy


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Jun 14, 2014





Meat meet heat  I'm going fo 250. Hot the TBS


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Jun 14, 2014





Ready for takeoff


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ron Eb said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that is a beauty of a minion pan! Love It. What lump is that?


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

Apple wood


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

I got big time TBS


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

Rolling with the tbs holding steady at 250


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Jun 14, 2014


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

Temp spike. But like an idiot I had one vent fully open.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ron Eb said:


> Temp spike. But like an idiot I had one vent fully open.


How hot did it get? It won't hurt anything. Remember the pork needs to get above 140 in 4 hours to keep it safe, but you won't have any problem with that. Full smoke ahead!


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

190


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry 290]


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ron Eb said:


> Sorry 290]


No problem, that's no big deal. 

But no worries. She must be cruising along nicely now.


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

2.5 hours in. Just probed it and its at 122.
Purring at 250


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 14, 2014)

It's amazing what you can accomplish with an ECB! lol


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Jun 14, 2014






Ok now that I'm reading the correct number 
3 hours in it at 142


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 14, 2014)

hows the temp of the ECB? ...I'm thinking about running to the store and getting some ribs... weather is still bad here though. Raining off and on all day...


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

260-270


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

4 hours in IT at 164. Thinking of pulling it for Texas crunch and finish in the oven.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 14, 2014)

so they must be history by now?


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

image.jpg



__ ron eb
__ Jun 14, 2014






Here is the one that is left over. Between my wife and I and a friend the first on is gone. Bone pulled right out. Yummy


----------



## ron eb (Jun 14, 2014)

Took about 7 and a half hours


----------

